# steering issues with 2012 Cruze



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I have notice that if I take my hand off the wheel (I rarely do this, but wanted to see how straight the car tracked), that it pulls to the right. I don't mean just a slow drift but an almost jerk, or pull. If left to go without intervention from me, it would be in a ditch in a matter of seconds. My 08 dodge avenger always slowly drifted to the left or right but never like that.

I have 10K on it, and have noticed it for some time now. I was wondering if any had experience similar issues or knew if there is a known problem.

I have tested it on many different roads and streets. It does the same thing on all of them.

I will be going to the dealer soon to check on another issue and this one.

Any ideas, guys?


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Crowing of the road has an effect on percieved alignment issues. Also, with 10K miles - it is possible you hit a pothole, etc and changed the alignment. Regardless, a wheel alignment will reveal if anything is "out". A 4 wheel align, including checking the camber of the rear wheels will ensure all is well. Good luck!


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

if the alignment isn't out of whack, you may be getting 'radial pull' from a tire, we run into this from time to time after a tire rotation.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I will check into an allignment as well as a tire check. These thoughts did pass my mind. Regardless, I have to make a trip to the dealer, so I will have them check it.

As for a pothole, etc. I have only had the car 2 months and have not hit a pothole. Im still 'babying' the car. The only thing is, I put a lot of miles on a car.


----------



## wecoyote99 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Steering*

Dealer just replaced my rack under Warrenty for the same problem.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My Eco is one of the best tracking cars I have ever driven.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

wecoyote99 said:


> Dealer just replaced my rack under Warrenty for the same problem.


Was yours a 2012?


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

wecoyote99 said:


> Dealer just replaced my rack under Warrenty for the same problem.


I will be going to the dealer in the next week or so. I'm a teacher and the last few weeks before Christmas break are crazy. So I will go when I have more time. Its been doing it since I had the car. After the 'new' wore off, I started really noticing it.

I like this car, but if this isnt fixed, I will be looking at other ways to fix the problem. I still have my full warenty and extended service contract, so that Im not worried about. I am concerned with getting jerked around by the dealer. My dealer has been great so far, so we will see.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

Im going to Chevy dealership on Thursday. Hope they can find the problem. Will update post as soon as I get information about the issues Im having.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

Report: the dealership basically found nothing. They did detect a slight drift and re-rotated my front tires. So far so good, but it still pulls/drifts to the right (I do believe there is a problem, just hope it can be found and fixed soon).

Most of the problems I've had with my 2012 happen when its cold. It has warmed up here in KY so I will be back to the dealership in Jan. when it gets colder.

Any one else having any issues with there 2012 Cruzes? I would like to know even if they are not similar to mine.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

a slight drift to the right is normal due to road crown, if all else checked good, and the tires are wearing even, i wouldn't worry too much [as long as it doesn't yank ya in the ditch].


----------



## westbrook (Oct 19, 2012)

I've got a 2012 Cruze with 6000 km on it and it has just developed a steering problem. Car starts to drift just a bit to the left on the highway and when you go to give it a slight correction it feels like the steering wheel sticks. If you push a bit harder the steering re-engages. A Service Tech duplicated the problem but the diagnostic computer says there is nothing wrong. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the service tech was able to duplicate the problem he should have ignored the diagnostic computer. That's the problem with today's cars and service techs - if the car doesn't record a code they don't know how to fix it. Steering is by its very nature a mechanical issue that no computer system can fully monitor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

westbrook said:


> I've got a 2012 Cruze with 6000 km on it and it has just developed a steering problem. Car starts to drift just a bit to the left on the highway and when you go to give it a slight correction it feels like the steering wheel sticks. If you push a bit harder the steering re-engages. A Service Tech duplicated the problem but the diagnostic computer says there is nothing wrong. Anyone have any ideas?


Son of a beach, mine just started this last night as well. It feels like the steering gets caught in a "notch".


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*djjaes* and everyone else with this tire issue-

*djjaes*- I had this EXACT issue with a 1999 Chrysler 300M only mine wanted to go right into the JERSEY barrier on the highway no matter what lane I was in! It felt like someone was under the hood pulling the wheel to the left! I listened to all their BS about the crown in the road etc. At that point in time, I had been driving new cars on those SAME roads since I was 16 and NEVER had this problem! They replaced the rack and pinion steering, they rotated the tires countless times, they performed wheel alignments etc. FINALLY, after 10 1/2 MONTHS I was COMPLETELY disgusted and had enough and called the tire company DIRECTLY an explained the problem. I asked if I could bring my car to one of their authorized dealers to have the tires checked. They told me that I could AND that if there was a problem with the tires, they would replace them! I THINK I had about 10,000 miles on the car at the time. Turns out the steel belts had separated. Tires replaced! NO DRIFTING- straight down the road! Back in 1999, the tires were guaranteed by the tire company. I am not sure if that is still the same today. Even if they are guaranteed by the dealer and they are coming up with a million and one excuses, I would still call the tire company and explain the problem. Good luck to all of you.

Seems like this NEW customer service policy that GM is trying to initiate hasn't trickled down to the dealers yet! They should have NO excuses when you bring your car in with a LEGITIMATE problem! Screw GM if the dealer tells you EXACTLY like it is instead of giving people one excuse after another! For example, my 2011 Cruze STILL shifts like CRAP despite a new TCM being installed. Also, at times, there is a LACK of response when stepping on the gas. The dealers should just admit that they know there is a problem with the cars and GM is doing nothing to correct it! Instead, they have US jumping through all these hoops and NOTHING is resolved! The next thing they are going to try with my car is to put in a "data recorder". From what I know about this item I am supposed to push a button when the problems occur. HOWEVER, I never know when the tranny is going to act up so by the time I push the button I'm sure the problem will be over! I also understand from a friend who had one installed on his 2009 Malibu that you can only push the button a few times because then the original information gets written over! What good this is going to do for me I have NO clue, but I'll do it. After this it's CT Lemon Law and a complaint to the NHTSA.gov where there are already many of the SAME complaints!


----------



## DekeNels (Oct 27, 2012)

Just bought a 2012 cruze with 6000 miles, noticed exact same problem on my drive home. Usually at 65-70mph. Pulls left try to correct and the wheel is lose than it catches. Also have the antifreeze smell. Man I hope this is not a sign of things to come. Please let me know if you get this fixed. Thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum DekeNels. We're sorry that you're having some concerns already on your new Cruze; if we can look into anything for you please don't hesitate to contact us via private message here on the forum (please include your name and contact information as well as the last 8 digits of your VIN). 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

westbrook said:


> I've got a 2012 Cruze with 6000 km on it and it has just developed a steering problem. Car starts to drift just a bit to the left on the highway and when you go to give it a slight correction it feels like the steering wheel sticks. If you push a bit harder the steering re-engages. A Service Tech duplicated the problem but the diagnostic computer says there is nothing wrong. Anyone have any ideas?


I don't usually take long drives on the highway but I had to put 2 x 200 miles back and forth this week. I noticed the exact same thing like westbrook. I had a very hard time going straight and I had to constantly readjust the steering wheel. After keeping it "straight" for 10-15 seconds it feels like it was "stuck" in the middle. It took 3-4 times the amount of force to move it to the left or to the right. If I was not putting enough force to get it free, it would recenter itself. When I hit a few miles of brand new and very smooth asphalt, this behavior was way more obvious.

It feels like it sticks a little in the middle or like something countering my movement both left and right.

Should this be considered as a real problem? What could go wrong here? A little oversteer maybe?

I will contact my dealer this week and post back.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

There is another post on this topic. It contains a lot of good information.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4450-issue-variable-effort-steering-9.html


----------



## gracjan1234 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been watching my steering rack closely in last few months and I always have had this wet spot on it. Any idea what that could be? Is it normal?


----------



## peobey (Aug 9, 2015)

gracjan1234 said:


> View attachment 165698
> View attachment 165698
> I have been watching my steering rack closely in last few months and I always have had this wet spot on it. Any idea what that could be? Is it normal?


That's where the cowl drain drips. Check on the firewall, there's a small trap door that sits directly on top of it. Mine is almost always wet. I'm thinking I should make a shield to protect it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Ninja edit: that black thing on the left in your pictures.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

72oly300 said:


> Crowing of the road has an effect on percieved alignment issues. Also, with 10K miles - it is possible you hit a pothole, etc and changed the alignment. Regardless, a wheel alignment will reveal if anything is "out". A 4 wheel align, including checking the camber of the rear wheels will ensure all is well. Good luck!


Don't try aligning the rear as it is a solid axle and can't be adjusted.


----------

